# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новинки ThinkPad серии T уже в Беларуси – еще производительнее, легче и удобнее

## Labs

Компания Lenovo объявляет о начале продаж в Беларуси новых ноутбуков для бизнеса серии Т ‒ ThinkPad T470, [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] и ThinkPad T470p. 

Флагманская T-серия ноутбуков ThinkPad известна своей производительностью и надежностью. Новые модели обладают всеми популярными характеристиками ThinkPad  и отличаются рядом технологических новинок, которые призваны повысить эффективность и комфортность работы. 

Всемирно известная надежность ThinkPad остается неизменной ‒ ноутбуки ThinkPad проходят тестирования по 12 параметрам военных стандартов прочности и более 200 проверок качества. Выбрав ноутбук ThinkPad, можно быть уверенным, что он выдержит испытания. 

Мы всегда прислушиваемся к тому, что говорят наши пользователи, и это помогло нам дополнительно усовершенствовать манипулятор TrackPoint и сенсорную панель ноутбука T470. Обновленные тачпад и манипулятор отличаются еще большей плавностью и четкостью работы. В сочетании с комфортной клавиатурой и высокой производительностью ноутбуки серии T станут отличными повседневными помощниками и позволят справиться с самыми различными вызовами в бизнесе. 

Благодаря современной функции распознавания лиц Windows Hello и технологии считывания отпечатков пальцев пользователям не придется запоминать пароль. Достаточно просто улыбнуться инфракрасной камере или коснуться считывателя отпечатков пальцев для быстрого и безопасного входа в систему.
*ThinkPad T470 – надежный бизнес-партнер*Мощный процессор, 18 часов автономной работы и передовая операционная система до Windows 10 Pro, в сочетании с легендарной надежностью и другими качествами ThinkPad – это рецепт оптимального бизнес-ноутбука. 
Процессор  Intel® Core™ i7 7-го поколения и оперативная память до 32 ГБ DDR4 в максимальной комплектации позволят легко выполнить поставленные рабочие задачи, реализовать креативные проекты и получить удовольствие от развлечений. Для хранения информации модель T470 оснащена скоростным твердотельным накопителем SSD. Такое хранилище позволяет быстрее загружать систему и работать с файлами и, благодаря отсутствию движущихся деталей, отличается прочностью и тихой работой. В отличие от обычного механического жесткого диска, твердотельный накопитель выделяется повышенной производительностью, включая скорость загрузки (почти в 3 раза быстрее), открытия файлов (более чем на 30 % быстрее) и передачи файлов (примерно 200 МБ/с).

14-дюймовый дисплей с Full HD разрешением опционально доступен также с сенсорным экраном, что расширяет возможности создания и редактирования контента. Высококачественная камера 720p HD четко запечатлит и передаст изображение, а стереофонические динамики с технологией Dolby® Audio Premium™ чисто воспроизведут любое звучание. 

ThinkPad T470 поставляется с новейшей операционной Windows 10 Pro, в том числе и версией Windows 10 Pro Signature Edition, без лишних и пробных приложений. Необходимость срочной подзарядки также не прервет работу и творческий процесс – два аккумулятора и технология Power Bridge обеспечивают до 18 часов работы.

Такая автономность и уменьшенные габариты – всего 1,58 кг, а толщина 19,95 мм ‒ делают Т470 великолепным ноутбуком для работы и развлечений на ходу. Более того, этот ноутбук готов к будущим технологическим «прорывам» – наличие модуля LTE-A (4G) обеспечит доступ к вашим данным и приложениям в облаке, даже без доступа к WiFi.

Ноутбук оценят:
-       пользователи, которые ценят технологии в повседневной работе и предпочитают иметь самые передовые устройства;
-       высокопроизводительные профессионалы, которые ценят новейшие технологии – в сочетании с передовой безопасностью для защиты конфиденциальных данных;
-       профессионалы, которые постоянно находятся в движении и нуждаются в производительности настольного компьютера в высокопрочном ноутбуке, который может противостоять испытаниям, встречающимся в работе на ходу.
*Еще больше мобильности и производительности – в ThinkPad T470s и T470p*Для тех пользователей, которые много работают на ходу и в поездках, мобильность является одним из важнейших критериев выбора ноутбука. Все отличительные качества ThinkPad для них доступны в еще более легкой и тонкой модели ThinkPad Т470s. При весе от 1,3 кг и всего 18,8 мм толщины, это ноутбук с 14-дюймовым дисплеем будет надежно работать везде, куда бы вы не отправились. За производительность отвечает мощный процессор Intel® Core™ i7 7-го поколения и оперативная память до 24 ГБ DDR, а за быструю передачу данных с внешних носителей технология Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3. Два аккумулятора обеспечат до 12,5 часов работы. 

Ноутбук создан для: 
- пользователей, которые ценят преимущества производительности с отличной графикой и плавной работой, а также требуют долгосрочного использования;

- мультизадачных профессионалов, которые ожидают производительность корпоративного класса в сочетании с очень прочным корпусом, построенным таким образом, чтобы выдерживать жесткие условия использования T470.

- высокомобильных пользователей, которые регулярно работают вне офиса, полагаясь на облачные сервисы и портативные устройства для упрощения работы.

Если же главный фактор выбора – производительность, стоит обратить внимание на модель Lenovo ThinkPad T470p, которая, при прочих равных с T470 характеристиках (Intel® Core™ i7 7-го поколения и оперативная память до 32 ГБ DDR), обладает высокопроизводительной видеокартой NVIDIA® GeForce® 940MX 2 ГБ GDDR5 в максимальной комплектации и возможностью выбора Full HD (1920х1080) или WQHD (2560x1440) дисплея. Модель также отличается расширенным набором портов, включая VGA, HDMI, mDP и кард-ридер «4-в-1». Двойной аккумулятор с технологией Power Bridge обеспечит до 12,85 часов работы. При этом ноутбук остается очень портативным и мобильным – его вес всего от 1,8 кг, а толщина – 24 мм. 

Для быстрого запуска и защиты ваших данных в этих моделях опционально доступен считыватель отпечатка пальца, а в T470p еще и модуль хранения криптографических ключей для защиты информации dTPM 2.0.
На ноутбуки ThinkPad стандартно предоставляется глобальная гарантия. Если возникнет проблема, наши эксперты в 160 странах мира всегда готовы прийти на помощь.

Что же делает серию Lenovo ThinkPad для бизнеса такой выдающейся: бескомпромиссный дизайн, повышенная безопасность, высокая степень функциональности? Бесспорно. Но прежде всего – знания, опыт и мнение наших клиентов. Это то, что побуждает нас быть лучше ежедневно в космосе и на Земле уже четверть века.

*Технические характеристики
*
*Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad T470* 
Процессор: Intel® Core™ i7 7-го поколения (в максимальной комплектации)
Операционная система: Windows 10 Pro (в максимальной комплектации)
Видеокарта: Intel® HD Graphics 620
Оперативная память: до 32 ГБ DDR4
Хранилище данных: твердотельный накопитель 1 ТБ PCIe NVMe SSD (в максимальной комплектации)
Дисплей: 14” Full HD (1920x1080), IPS
Аудио: Dolby® Audio Premium™, стереофонические динамики
Веб-камера/микрофон: IR камера и RGB HD 720p с микрофоном
Подключение:
WLAN
Intel® 8265 2 x 2 11 ac & Bluetooth® 4.2
Realtek RTL8822BE 2 x 2 11 ac + Bluetooth® 4.2
WWAN
Integrated Mobile Broadband 4G LTE-A
(Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ X7 LTE-A
(Sierra Wireless EM7455)
Integrated Mobile Broadband 4G LTE
(Intel® XMM™ 7160 (Fibocom L831-EAU) 
Порты: HDMI, RJ45, комбинированный аудио-разъем, 3 x Type A USB 3.1, Mechanical Docking Port для док-станции, кард-ридер «4-в-1» (SD, MMC, SDHC, SDXC), считыватель смарт-карт (опционально), micro SIM, Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3
Считыватель отпечатка пальца: опционально
Батарея: до 18 часов автономной работы
Габариты: 336,6 x 232,5 x 19,95 мм
Вес: от 1,6 кг

ThinkPad T470 доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 2199 BYN.

*Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad T470s*
Процессор: Intel® Core™ i7 7-го поколения (в максимальной комплектации)
Операционная система: Windows 10 Pro (в максимальной комплектации)
Видеокарта: Intel® HD Graphics 620
Оперативная память: до 24 ГБ DDR4
Хранилище данных: твердотельный накопитель 1 ТБ PCIe NVMe SSD (в максимальной комплектации)
Дисплей: 
14” Full HD (1920х1080), IPS, 250 нит 
14” Full HD (1920x1080), IPS, сенсорный, 250 нит 
14” WQHD (2560x1440), IPS, 300 нит
Аудио: Dolby® Audio™ Premium, стереофонические динамики
Веб-камера/микрофон: HD 720p 
Подключение: 
WLAN
Intel® Dual Band Wireless-AC 8265 2 x 2 AC + Bluetooth® 4.2
Intel® 8260 (2 x 2 AC) and Bluetooth® 4.2
Intel® Tri-Band Wireless-AC 18265 (WiGig + WiFi 2 x 2 AC + Bluetooth® 4.2) vPro™
WWAN
Integrated Mobile Broadband 4G LTE-A (Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ X7 LTE-A (Sierra Wireless EM7455))
Integrated Mobile Broadband 4G LTE-A (Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ X7 LTE-A (Sierra Wireless EM7430))
WiGig
Intel® WiGig Douglas Peak 18260 Comb
Порты: HDMI, RJ45, комбинированный аудио-разъем, 2 x USB 3.0, USB 3.0 (powered), Intel® Thunderbolt 3, кард-ридер «4-в-1» (SD, MMC, SDHC, SDXC), Mechanical Docking Port для док-станции, считыватель смарт-карт (опционально)
Считыватель отпечатка пальца: опционально
Батарея: до 12,5 часов автономной работы
Габариты: 331 x 226,8 x 18,8 мм
Вес: от 1,3 кг

ThinkPad T470s доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 2899 BYN.

*Ноутбук Lenovo ThinkPad T470p*
Процессор: Intel® Core™ i7 7-го поколения (в максимальной комплектации))
Операционная система: Windows 10 Pro (в максимальной комплектации)
Видеокарта: Intel® HD Graphics, NVIDIA® GeForce® 940MX 2 ГБ GDDR5
Оперативная память: до 32 ГБ (2 слота DIMM) DDR4
Хранилище данных: твердотельный накопитель 1 ТБ PCIe NVMe SSD (в максимальной комплектации) 
Дисплей: 
14” Full HD (1920х1080), IPS,  матовый, AG LED, 250 нит
14” Full HD (1920x1080), IPS, матовый, сенсорный, 250 нит 
14” WQHD (2560x1440), IPS, матовый, AG, 300 нит
Аудио: Dolby® Audio™ Premium 
Веб-камера/микрофон: 720p HD 
Подключение:
WLAN
Intel® 8265 2 x 2 11 ac + Bluetooth®4.1 M.2
Realtek (RTL8822BE) 2 x 2 11 ac + Bluetooth® PCIE
M.2 module
WWAN
Integrated Mobile Broadband 4G LTE-A
Qualcomm® Snapdragon™ X7 LTE-A EM7455
MDM9230 4G Cat6 WWAN Module
Порты: HDMI, mDP, кард-ридер «4-в-1» (SD, MMC, SDHC, SDXC), считыватель смарт-карт (в некоторых конфигурациях), RJ45, комбинированный аудио-разъем, 3 x USB 3.0, WWAN SIM
Безопасность: модуль dTPM 2.0, считыватель отпечатка пальца (опционально)
Батарея: до 12,85 часов автономной работы
Габариты: 339 x 235 x 24 мм
 Вес: от 1,74 кг

ThinkPad T470s доступен на белорусском рынке по цене от 2499 BYN.

----------

